# Run but can't Hide.



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

*ACTION :Run but can't Hide.*

Sgt Vanning stared out the portal of the transport he and his squad now occupied. Slowly the blackness of space, faded into a light blue of the sky. Below he saw nothing but ocean, as most of the planet was water. He turned from the portal and took a look at his squad. 

He had read there files, and knew one of his men was Valhallan by birth, and through some foul up, ended up on Daltigoth training for their military. He had to smile at that. A couple of the new recruits looked a little older then the average recruit, hell he thought, their older then me. He also noticed one of the older soldiers had a medi-pak. All of his men were sitting and had chatted little since they were assigned together. But he figured time would figure things out. 

"Listen up!" Sgt Vanning called out over the noise of the transport's engines. "When we make landfall, a Commissar is supposed to greet us. So I want perfection, no sense in giving those over-righteous bastards a reason to shoot us." he grinned. "He'll end up briefing me on our new assignment, and I want you boys to just hang out and check your gear till I get back to fill you in. Got me?" he asked. 

Without waiting for an answer, he turned back to the window, and peered out. In the distance he could see mountains, and within those mountains lay the city of Bast, and Deployment Zone "Delta". A few more minutes, he thought to himself.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Yes sir! Though... he isnt joining us is he. I hate Commisars, always have to check them and make sure they aint pointing a gun at my head. Or there wont be any psykers or priests? They are also a bit edgy... what with their heads blowing up, and fanatical shouting. I have truoble as it is being calm on the battlefield without a priest shouting gibirish in my ear." Friel asked, his voice with a hint of concern.
He checked his oxygen pack seeing that it had enough air for at least two days he left it alone. He then flexed his bionic hand and put on his gloves. He checked his lasgun and strapped it around his back, he was ready for this mission, but knew that soon his anxiety would kick in and that he would start to regret all of this. Funny how such an easily frightened boy could become a soldier in the guard.

"So whats your name?" he asked the man beside him in a quiet tone, not knowing weather he was heard or not.

((I assume we are flying in a Valkyrie? Just for future reference))


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

John sat quietly in the transporter, he had not so much as said a word to any of the other men since stepping foot on the transport. He was brought out of the revere of his thoughts by a single word, 'Commisar'. He began to brush himself down and pulled a small cloth out of his backpack and began to clean his helmet meticulously, once he was satisfied with the job me placed it carefully beside him. He looked down at his feet and reached down, his bootlaces were unneat, he carefully fixed this issue and looked at the others. He spoke for the first time, 'A soldier must look his best for inspection, to be an effect fighting force one must show disipline in all aspects of life. I'm John.' He extended his hand inviting his squadmates to shake it...


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

The squadmate beside him took his hand, firmly, and shook.

"Le'is Ra'mul. But you can call me Flake. And I agree, discipline is very important to our cause for a number of reasons."

A piece of skin fell from his chin. He eyed it as it fell to the bottom of the vessel, then returned to John, smiling.

"Perhaps the most important is: It lessens the chances we'll be shot."

On this happy note, Le'is closed his eyes.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarik Egaddon listened quietly, before he spat at the mention of a commisar, and nodded in agreement with the bionic guardsman at the mention of priests. He couldn't stand either.

"They just stand around shouting all day, telling you what you're doing wrong, telling you when you're gonna die, telling you everything you don't want to hear when you're trying to fight a war. Name's Tarik Egaddon." he finished, before extending his hand also.

"I have a thing about orders and prancing around in marches and parades when there's fighting to be done." he smiled.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethild had moved to the back of the drop ship. He had been listening to the other squad members complains about being shot by commisars for to long, and he wanted privacy. He held his Lasgun in front of him and begun removing the standard barrel. He didnt like the way it felt to shot with it. He removed the barrel and put it into his back pack. From there he took the long range sniper barrel, he favoured it becauese it just felt good to shot with, and the Commisars usually liked the ones that understood to use the tools of modern warfare. Most Guardsmen just ignored tge secondary barrel and threw it away or something, and that already was a reason to get shot. The barrel cliped in with a "click" and now he changed to the secondary magazin. This was his first mission, but he had heard quite a lot about the horrors of war. Now he was consearned about finding the traitors.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Sgt Vanning sat in his seat and buckled up for the final approach. He took another look outside at Deployment Zone Delta. Below for as far as he could see, were ships of all sorts were either flying around, landing or taking off. He could see large blocks of troops marching around, as well as a few armored columns snaking their way along.

"Ok, men. Almost there." Vanning called out, though he was sure they knew already.

The Valkyrie slowed it's speed and drifted in to a landing platform. With a hiss the ramp in the back opened up. Vanning unharnessed himself and stood up, and walked down the isle way, passing his men. 

"Well..let's go and look pretty for this Commissar." Vanning said with a touch of irritability. With that he turned around and led the way down the ramp. As he got outside of the aircraft he looked around. Sounds of all sorts assaulted his ears, from the gunning engines of tanks in the distance. The the popping of combat aircraft above breaking the sound barrier. There was yelling of all kinds, and languages going on around him, as other Valkyries deposited their own human cargo. 

Soldiers from all over swarmed the Deployment Zone, many had their own unique uniform design, but more often then not the Cadian style uniform was most predominate. He turned around, and watched as his men filed from the Valkyrie, and formed up.

"Sgt Vanning!" came a deep voice. Vanning turned around to find a short Commissar stalking towards him. Immediatly, he straightened up, and shouted "ATTEN-SHUN!"

"Bah!" growled the Commissar as he stopped inches in front of Vanning. "I don't care about salutes, or that other formal nonsense. I'm Commissar Black, and you Sgt. are to come with me." He glanced at Vanning's squad briefly, as if they were nothing more then mere insects. "You boys, grab some food if you haven't eaten already. There's a mess tent over there." The Commissar waved vaguely to his left. He then spun on his heel, and stalked off, with Vanning on his tail.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"sounds good to me", thought Izak. he then spoke aloud, 
_
"How often do you get dropped into a military zone and get ordered to charge the nearest food stand?"_

His lips were dry from smoking in the Valkyrie, so he licked them a bit while walking towards the mess tent.
_
"anybody know what kind of food they've got on this planet?"_ he asked the other guardsmen in his squad.

(ooc: remember we do not yet know what our mission will be as we just landed)


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Le'iz walked with the other recruits through the busy military zone. He looked at all the other soldiers hustling about. . "Don't you feel useless? We should be preparing for our mission and we're heading to eat. Dying on a full stomach is still dying." . Still, he continued into the food tent, taking another glance at a squad of guardsmen loading into a transport. He sighed.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

As the commissar was leaving, Bazarov slung the Vox-caster onto one shoulder. Taking out a cigarette, he lit it and stared towards the mess tent.

Blowing smoke, he felt really hungry, he hadn't eaten since the afternoon the day before. "Death here is everywhere. You want to eat when you can, or you might not get another chance. Well-fed soldiers fight better, plus we can get briefed and fed at the same time."

Stubbing the cigarette butt on his heel, Bazarov headed over to the mess tent. "You guys coming?"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethild was hungry, so he followed the others. There was not really anything happening around them, just the usual, drop ships flying around and soldiers everywhere. "_Why the hell am I here?" he asked himself._


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sighing as the Valkeryie ramp clashed down, Tarik Egaddon stood up, stretching. _Time to do a little parade..._ he thought dismaly, removing the sight he had scavenged from his lasgun, and putting it in his pack. After all, Commissars don't like what keeps you alive. They like what keeps you looking good.

Shouldering his pack, Tarik waited before walking down the ramp, to see the Commissar walking away.

"Today's my lucky day..." he muttered under his breath. Noticing the squad was heading for the mess tent, Tarik perked up even more. "He-hey, formal inspection replaced by food...just my kinda schedule." he said, aloud this time, moving toward the tent eagerly.

Emerging into the large canopy, Tarik noticed the tent was full of men, moving up to a canteen and recieving rations, before sitting down at tables, a unit per table. Grabbing a tray and some cutlery, Tarik sauntered forward.

"Hi there, what have you got for me?" he asked, trying to sound as nice as possible, "Smells really great." he finished with a grin. These were basic tactics that ended in a bigger portion, and it worked.

"Hey man, just some of the regular rations, bully beef and potatoes, and a high-protein gravy kinda thing," said the man, perplexed by the *gravy kinda thing*, "It looks like gravy, tastes like gravy, but the guy called it something else...anyhow, it tastes good and it gives you strength, so eat up, mate." he said, pouring a health portion onto a plastic plate, which he handed to Tarik.

"Cheers!" said tarik, moving to sit at an empty table. He started eating ravenously, tearing through the entire meal. He hadn't eaten for ages. After he was finished, he went over to the water-dispenser and got a foam-cup full of water, drinking deeply.

"That," he said, "Was good."


OOC: I hope the description of the food and tent was all fine? I wasn't sure what they ate in the 41st Millenium...


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Friel sat beside Tarik and opened up his pack producing a cantine.
"I would'nt trust the food they give here... mass produced for millions of soldiers and hardly any sanitation. You could end up in med-bay with a foul stomach. Though I guess its better than a bolt in the brain" Friel said and looked down at his cantine. He attached it to a tube in his mask and began to suck out the contents.
"ah! Nothing like a meal shake to keep up the energy"
He went to the nearest meal shake dispenser and refilled his cantine then sat back down.
"They are handy when fighting in poisonous conditions, I advise you get some just in case. Y ou dont know what you'll be doing in this mission..."


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak noticed the guardsman behind him light a smoke and subsequently put it out under his heel after just a few puffs, he turned around and said to the soldier, _"Now thats a perfectly good waste."_ he started with a serious face but turned into a quick smoke and a laugh. he stepped inside with the guardsman (bazarov).

He and the others got their food, he saw the first in his squad to get his food sit at an empty make shift table, and a second followed suit. Once Izak had his food he slumped down onto the bench next to the first to sit, who upon inspecting his uniform for a moment found his name was Tarik and said loudly, 

_"damn you got a lot, what'd you ask nicely or something?"_

he turned to the flaky skinned guardsman as he sat down as well, and said to him whilst pointing to bazarov,

_"He couldnt be more right you know, about why we should be eating. On top of what he said though i feel you should think about something. Every meal we eat could be our last...so we should enjoy it (turning his head to Friel) no matter how shitty it might be. C'mon, woudnt you rather die kinda happy and full than starving and weak feeling? I know my opinion!." _and with that he dove into his food, huffing it down.

after a few mouthfulls he turned to Friel again and said, _"By the way, i am NOT sucking my meals through a tube."_ and laughed aloud.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Well hey, let me know how vomiting on an ork turns out for you" Friel laughed and put away his cantine.
"But I dont blame you, I mean after what I have seen I just cant trust the air. You may think its fine cause everyone else is living and breathing. But back on my planet when the plauge struck no one knew. It was just like a normal flu, but then after people began to cry blood, sweat blood and even breath blood we werent too easy going. And funny thing is that the plauge didnt just strike everyone at the one time, it had a way of only ever afflicting half the population at the one time, so until those afflicted were dead no one else was infected, and there was no evident way it was distributed, no immune system or blood type it prefered, just random. All we knew was that it was airborn". Friel was silent for a moment then looked back.
"Well anyway, bon appetiet" he laughed.

"Does anyone know what we will even be doing here at all. I mean its obviously nothing to do with tyranids or chaos thank the emperor, or any signs of orks. So what are we actually doing here?" he asked, looking around the table hoping for answers.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The commisar hadn't so much as looked at John, all the effort had been for nothing. He began the walk to the mess hall slowly straggling behind the squad. They were undisiplined, he did not like to associate with such soldiers but had a mission to do. As he walked into the mess hall he was greeted by the overwhelming din of chatter and clacker of cutelry. He queued up, got his mearge rations and walked over to the squad. 'I choose a life to protect the people of the Imperium and the best I get in return is bully beef, praise the Emperor for this one. So what are we hear for?'


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak spoke up again as the latest squad member sat down but commenting on both his and the masked guardsman's statements, "_Well, lets think about why we might be here for a moment, the Tau are trying to take over this world and have been for some time...how many of us have even seen anything from chaos forces or tyranids anyway? i think tits safe to say that none of us have i mean come on, we all just got out of our final training not too long ago."_


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Vanning, left the Commissar's office, and made his way back to the Deployment area. His mind was working over time, as he replayed the images of the vid-pics the Commissar showed him. He shook his head, clearing away the images. He knew his mission was important, so he picked up his pace. After a few moments he passed the Valkyrie, they arrived in and made his way to the mess area. He spotted a couple members of his squad, then brought his hand up to his mouth and gave out a loud whistle, trying to get their attention. About twenty guardsmen looked his way after he whistled.

"My squad, over here now!" he yelled. He heard a loud engine approaching him, and he turned around to look. Here came thier transport. When the Commissar said he would get one soon, he meant it. The transport was a thickly plated, eight wheeled monster. A black helmeted Arbite sat atop the APC. manning a twin-linked heavy bolter. 

"Lower the Ramp." Vanning's called to the driver, who peered at him through the visored slit, they called a "window". He then turned back to his men who were watching all of this. "Let's get on board, and I'll brief you." Sgt Vanning told his men as he made his way up the ramp and into the APC.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarik was too busy eating to contribute to the conversation, but nodded and made "Uh-huh" noises. Just finishing as the Sergeant shouted at them, Tarik realised he had been wise to eat fast.

"Standing up, Tarik moved his tray over to the counter, smiled at the catering staff, and walked over to Vanning.

"So, sergeant, what are we doing here? This area seems pretty much locked down." He noticed the huge APC. "We get that thing? Awesome!" said tarik eagerly, shouldering his pack and getting ready to get in.

"This is gonna be fun." he said gleefully. So far, things were going great.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tarik was the first to jump up from the table and got excited about seeing the APC. "Fun?" said Izak aloud still near the other squad members.

Izak thought about making a sarcastic comment, but he realized the hustle the Sergeant needed. He didn't bother picking up his dish because of this. 

He passed Vanning with a running salute and nod, and hopped into the APC second.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Friel was up before the sergeant even said it, he was already ready to go and quickly inspected the APC for any signs of damage or faults and being happy with what he saw he huridly walked out the tent nodding at the sergeant along the way and mounted the transport, finally being able to find out what it was exactly that they were going to be doing here.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

OOC: Someone wanted a visual of the APC Transport, so here it is. This is what the APC looks like..just throw on some Imperial Motiffs, maybe a bit more futuristic looking, and black. Arbites who are manning the APC, are below. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Suprisingly, the gravy-protein thing was pretty satisfying. Ironic that the meal he criticized, yet enjoyed was cut short. Their sergeant called the squad to the APC, and Le'is discarded the remnants of his meal, swiftly walking to the vehicle.

"Sergeant Vanning," he said, nodding and moving into the vehicle. 

He seated himself, and closed his eyes once more. He remembered his family, the smell of the cornfields. He opened them again, and poised himself. He was ready for the times to come.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

John stood up and began to walk out of the mess hall still carrying his plate getting a last few precious mouthfuls of food.He placed the plate down on the last table and began jogging snapping a quick salute to the sergeant. He saw the APC and muttered, 'Well I'll be damned, a few of those could have helped back on Hearod.'


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

The food was delicious and Bazarov grabbed as much as he could, stuffing several of his pockets with bread and fruit. Having filled his water container to the brim, he lifted the radio and found a spare battery pocket to hold more bread crusts. The guardsmen were talking, ‘time that could be spent eating and preparing’ thought Bazarov. 

The Sgt. Summoned the squad and ordered them onto the carrier. Throwing the Vox into the carrier, Bazarov stood outside, beside the Sgt, waiting for the others to board. Offering a cigarette to the arbiter manning the heavy bolter before sticking one between his own lips and lighting it, Bazarov stood watching the camp. Gunfire could be heard and a ceaseless, distant booming constantly resonated in the background as the Imperial Artillery hammered away.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethild walked out to the APC, a huge black piece of metal. Ethild jumped ino the transport and sat down close to the back hatch, as usual. He lokked at the Arbites, especially the one with a riot shield.
_To what the hell are they going to use that shield?_ he asked himself


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hearing Izak, Tarik noticed he had been a little hasty.

"Hey, it's great compared to getting your butt blown off in one of the regular transports. Damn it, we're lucky to get a transport at all!" said Tarik, realising how lucky they really were.

Turning back, Tarik Egaddon climbed into the APC, getting into the troop compartment.

It was surprisingly spacious, the seats facing across at each other, a hatch at the back of the vehicle, as well as an escape hatch on the top. The weapons looked grim, ready to tear apart enemy troops. But who were their enemies?

Rolling down the window slat, Tarik called out to the squad, "Any idea on who we're facing? I still have no idea why we're here." he said, his statement opened to the whole squad, but directed at the sergeant.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Vanning yanked the back hatch closed and told the driver to go. He then looked at his men.

"Well I'm sure your all wondering what the hell were doing. So here it is. This morning a couple hours before we got here, 6 guardsmen killed their regimental CO, a Colonel Horatio Dermatis. We are to find and apprehend these guardsmen..dead or alive." Vanning said as he adjusted the strap of his las-rifle. 

"Normally this would fall under the juristiction of the Arbites, but there's a rumor of a Tau incursion in this very city. So all their resources are focused on investigating that. Seeing as we just arrived, the Commissar and the powers that be want us to look for these guardsmen. One of the guardsmen has ties to a criminal syndicate in Bast, called the Adden Rhom, which is also a arms corporation. They have their own small sector within the city, which is where we are going. Servitors have hacked into the vid-cams around the city, and it's confirmed they are in the Shegan'Dhoh sector of the city, where the Adden Rhom buildings are." 

Sgt Vanning took a breath, and sat down. "We will not have this transport to support us, as soon as we exit it, it's bound for some other duty. There will be about a half dozen buildings we may have to search, and the Adden Rhom do have a lot of security guards. But they are armed with autoguns, OOC:http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Autogun as referance and have flak vests. There will be no civilians today, what with the Tau incursion rumor going on people have been ordered to stay at home." Vanning told his men.

"So basically, were going to hunt down 6 other guardsmen, and kill anyone who tries to stop us. Any questions? If so ask now, we will be at our destination in about fifteen minutes."


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Yes... I have a question sir. Is there any chance we will meet heavy resistance such as enemy support vehicles or such other. As you said they have access to the syndicate here and so may be in possession of lightly armored vehicles such as the very one we are ridding in at the moment." Friel asked concerned.
He still didnt know the full story, and suspected something was up. They wouldnt send a couple of fresh meat guardsmen to hunt down four veterans inside a city. He had a feeling something was up and many a times his feeling was true.


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Le'is pondered the mission while rocking around the APC. The mission didn't seem like ikt was too easy, but it didn't sound too bad, either. Perfect for testing recruits. Whatever the convenience, Le'is kept it to himself. . . The APC was a bit suffocating. Le'is wiped his forhead, flicking some sweat of of his arm. His skin was highly irritable, and some cool climates even felt hot to him. He straightened his lasrifle and the strap, then closed his eyes again. He imagined himself away, breathing open air and feeling a cool breeze. A bump in the road knocked him out of hapiness.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Sgt Vanning looked to the trooper who spoke.

"Private Von Schlectag, yes? I can't really say. Logically, they won't have anything more then security men. They are an arms dealer, and a crime syndicate. I doubt it would be wise for them to invite more investigations by parading around weaponry that equals the Imperial Guard, or the PDF. Plus..if they do have anything more then what we have, it's a suicide mission, and it don't really matter what their carrying." Vanning said with a grin, as he removed his helmet, and ran his gloved hands through his short, cropped black hair.

By the Emperor it was hot in the APC, he thought as he took a healthy swig of his water bottle.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"Daltigoth Basic Training are to be sent to the besieged world of Khorst, in the Angaress system"...by the emperor, he had heard those words seemingly ages ago, these Tau just weren't letting up but he had just arrived on this world. multiple chapters of the legendary space marines had even come to this planet, yet still the war drew on. As if they didnt have enough to worry about, some assholes who just got tired of being harassed by the same commander day in and day out without getting anywhere lost it and now they were trying to flee from their mistake. At least, thats what it sounded like to him. Izac figured he'd go with the search and kill party without fussing about it; despite the fact that he _wasn't_ an arbite, and was was an imperial soldier. Otherwise it'd just be the same old shit. Not to mention, things weren't going to get any better for the regiment if it started killing itself from the inside out while tau rained down the bombs of blue on 'em. For anyone who was thinking of doing something similar these guys had to be caught and killed quick for deterrence.

Izac couldn't say he had all that much experience under his belt. He'd tell his occasional friendly comrades about his past life as a child, but what was the point? He'd seen so many things now since then, so many people, so many enemies so many worlds.... even with how bug humanity had gotten, it all seemed to blend into one picture for him.

Whatever, he took a large inhale from another stick, and let out the smoke inside the APC. Now matter what they did, the state this world was in, it would burn to ashes sometime soon for sure. Until then, he'd be runnin' around this city tryin to catch some traitorous crooks.

(ooc: it fit so nicely, i had to)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"What are the exact rules of engagement? Are we trying to get them alive or are they to be shoot on sight?"_ Ehtild asked. _"Are we going to try to capture one of them for interegation? "_ he continued.

_"Do we know how they look, their names and that kind of stuff? It could be good to dig in their history for clues as well...."_


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

"Well, seeing as they killed a Colonel, I'm pretty sure they won't have issues about shooting anyone else who's comming after them. So to answer your question, we give them once chance to surrender, and then they have 3 seconds to comply. If they do not comply, we shoot to kill. And bring back the bodies, or whatever we can that identifies who they were." the Sgt told Trooper Osmos.

"As far as there names..lemme check." with that Vanning pulled out a small data-pad and punched in a few buttons. "They are part of the Hegainest 1st Infantry regiment. According to this, their uniforms are light blue, and for some odd reason, they wear half capes. So they should stick out like a sore thumb, if they haven't ditched their uniforms yet."

Vanning scrolled down on his data pad. He frowned slightly, then shrugged.

"Only information I have is their rank, and surnames. A Sgt Hallen seems to be the one leading this little foray, and he's the one with the ties with the Adden Rhom. The other five men are all Privates. A Dobbs..Bunker..Carvess..Graham..and Jacobson. And chances are they still have their IG issued weapons and gear." with that he turned off his data-pad and replaced it back into one of his belt pouches.

"That's all the real info I have on them. Seems the powers that be have given limited access to their profiles. I don't even have pics of them." Vanning said with a mild shrug. He then leaned over to Izac, and yanked the smoke stick from his mouth, and began smoking it.

"These thing's will kill ya, Trooper." he said with a smile.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"Ah great"_ Ethild said for himself. _No real information, we could as well try to find a needle on holy Terra._ _One Sgt. and five Pvts., and what the hell kind of name is Dobbs?._ Ethild checked his medical supplies, the drugs were fine, but the needles, bloody hell they were damn dirty, but no one would really care if it saved a life or so.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak had a smug look on his face, bottom lip pushed up and narrowed eyes, one eyebrow cocked and said to Vanning, "Yeah well so will stress." he followed with a laugh, "its all good sarge."


"how'd these guys not get shot on the spot anyway? they trick the colonel to walk into an empty tent or something?"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Why is it that going after 6 renegade guardsmen with links to a local crime syndicate when we have no battlefield information leaves me feeling unnerved?' John asked. He jumped into the APC and strapped himself in. 'We could be getting our hands on some Tau but instead we get this? Feels like command have played this one all wrong.'


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarik Egaddon nodded in agreement. This just didn't seem right.

"Damn it, why is a single squad going after a whole crime organisation anyway? Don't you think it seems a bit odd?" Tarik said aloud, giving voice to his disbelief, "I think that something big is going on here, or something really, really small. Guardsmen destert all the time! Why are these guys so important? Eh?" he said, touching upon the key issue.

Looking out the window-slat, Tarik saw the artillery batteries. They hadn't stopped firing since their arrival, it had become as familiar as a heartbeat.

"If so much ordanace is needed to keep the Tau at bay, surely we want to be stopping them pushing any further? The reason these scum deserted is because the threat of the Tau was probably imminent on their sector..." he reasoned, "And they knew they would be sent to the front, and would probably die. So, they deserted. So we should kill them, A) for being traitors, and B) to stop any other ideas of desertion; but if they ran away because of the Tau, surely we should concentrate on the Tau first! Desertion will only seem more appealing when there are fewer and fewer troops on the frontline and an enemy army marching towards you!" he said fervently, "By splitting our forces and catching a rogue unit, we are only promoting further treachery." he finished, slightly out of breath.

_Damn comissars..._ he thought.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Sgt Vanning inhaled the smoke stick deeply, listening to his men's concerns. He was about to say something, when the Arbite driving spoke up.

"Were at your destination Sarge, and the whole sector looks abandoned." the driver said.
Vanning stood up, and prodded the top gunner. "You see anything out there?"

The gunner took a long look around, hugging his weapon closely, before replying. "Not a damn thing, except for that building at our 2 o'clock. Thought I seen movement behind the glass doors." the gunner replied.

Vanning looked out one of the slitted windows to get an idea of what the place looked like. It seemed they were on a fairly broad road, with a few civilian vehicles around. The buildings themselves, he noticed were made of either smooth, black steel of some sort..and polished black rock. He noticed an abundance of columns all around the sector, all were at least 3 foot in diametre and looked as if some child had just randomly placed them there. Some tree's he had never seen before were also planted alongside the road they were on. The trunks of the tree's were orangish in color, while the leaves had a blueish tint to them. The only cover they would have when they exited the APC would be the large pillars.

Vanning took one last drag of his smoke, then threw it on the ground, and crushed it with his boot. "Ok, boys. Regardless of all that chatter earlier, this is our mission, and we will do it. No more bitching, or questioning why things are the way they are. Let's just focus on this. When we exit this ride, I want Thompson, Osmos, Tarik and Schlectag to fan out to the left. Izac, Flake, Bazarov and myself will fan to the right. Find cover ASAP, just in case. Driver open the back!" Vanning called out.

The back hatch opened, and the sound of running feet could be heard clearly on the ivory tiled ground of the sector. Vanning, kept Bazarov close to him, in case he needed to use the Vox-caster. He flattened himself up against the nearest column, and quickly poked his head out and had a quick look around. He looked around at his squad, and found them all kneeling, or plastered behind a column. Instead of yelling directions to his men, he used the comm-link in his helmet to communicate with his troops. ((*OOC- I forgot to add the part with the built in comm-gear in our helmets. We can only use them to communicate with each other*)) 

"Ok left grp ((Thompson, Osmos, Tarik and Schlectag)) make your way to the short building at your 2'o clock position. That's where the gunner saw movement, so we'll start there first. When you find cover, right grp ((Izac, Flake, Bazarov and myself)) will leap frog, past you. That building is about 80 yards away, so we need to be quick and careful." Vanning whispered into his comm gear.

"Ok, Left grp..move out now. Go, go, go!!" the Sgt exclaimed.

*OOC: I'm not all that great in describing tactics and such, so bear with me. If anyone has some suggestions worded in a helpful manner, please either PM me, or post in the "Run Can't Hide Recruitment thread". BTW I try and post when most of the players have. Hope I'm going at a decent pace.*


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Friel quickly disembarked and ran towards the closest cover. A large stone pillar. He peeked around both sides and with the knowledge there was nobody at the end of the street he nodded towards Vanning and sprinted doubled over towards the large building.
Looking inside he could not see very well as hardly any light entered through the window. However he suddenly noticed a glint of light in the side of his eye in the far corner of the room and quickly pulled back under the window sill. 
Pressing his index finger to his ear he initiated the squad vox. "Sir I believe there is a probable target on the ground floor. Numbers and threat level unknown, could be civilians. Course of action sir?" he said swiftly and crisply into the vox in his mask. This is when the firefight would begin, but without knowing whats in the dark it could be anything, an enemy, a child, a woman, maybe some rodent carrying a piece of shiny metal. He couldnt tell for sure but gripped his lasgun snuggly, his finger resting gently on the trigger.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tarik jumped out of the hatch on the APC, grabbing his lasgun and his pack in the process. He slammed his un-orthodox sight onto the rail, and it immediately gave a high-detail optical view.. It also had a thermal and night vision option, but it gave off a powerful infared signal, and would alert the enemy immediately. Tarik kept it on optical-view.

Running forward, Tarik covered behind a pillar. He brought up his lasgun, covering Friel's approach. He loosened his special poisoned boot knife in its holster; the close quarters of the building were sure to get bloody. Friel ran forward, and made it to the building. He tapped the vox-unit on his helmet.

"Somebody get my six, I'm moving to the target building." he said, before barreling forward and slamming into the space at the side of the doorway.

"Position established on main entrance, request permission to proceed." he said down the vox. He kept the terminology _squeaky clean_ until it got bloody. Then he showed his _apparent disregard for the rules_ as his Daltigoth Training Disciplinary Officer put it.

"Bastard," thought Tarik, before focusing on the mission.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

"Request denied Tarik. Fall back away from the doorway, and wait for everyone to get into position. Do not engage, unless fired upon first." Vanning said into his comm-unit. "I want everyone to take on a defensive position, until we know who's in there. I do not want civilian casualties, because of a buncha trigger happy recruits. Understood!?" Vanning ordered.

The Sgt then reached into his backpack, and pulled out his micro-noculars. He focused them towards the buildings, with his heat finder on. He made out the figures of at least 5 individuals running around, as if preparing for something. "Prepare for anything, boys. I see movement in there. AND I repeat..do not fire unless fired upon!" Vanning emphasized.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Friel moved away from the window and moved towards a larger section of the wall. He had a feeling the action was about to start and didn't want to be the first guest at the party. He relaxed his trigger finger in case he tensed up and miss fired.
He looked around once again to make sure they were truly alone and noticed a shadow dart across the street ahead of him. Was his mind playing games or was there something ahead. He put his finger to his com again and spoke into the microphone.

"Potential sighting at 12 o'clock sir. Cant be sure if it was a personnel but just in case. I think we should take solid cover, I have a feeling those guys inside are wrapping up a present..."

Friel looked over to Tarik and asked if he could see anything through the doorway in signs. He never liked being in a surprising situation. He preferred knowing exactly what was happening and exactly what he was facing. Being in the dark of the situation made him feel vulnerable and uneasy.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC//- I struggled to understand the tactics so just made it up as I went along, hope thats OK?


John grasped him weapon tightly and stood up. As the APC doors slammed open he bolted immediately to his left ducking for cover behind a low wall. He quickly snapped his head up to take size of the situation, he was convinced he saw a potential hostile inside the target building. More worrying was that he believed he several 'somethings' out in the street ahead of him. Quickly he messaged this all after ducking under cover again. He waited for his next orders....


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

The carrier stopped and on the Sgt’s command, the guardsmen moved out.

Strapping the Vox-caster onto his back, Bazarov checked his lasgun and leaped out of the carrier, keeping his head low and staying beside the Sgt. His blood was pumping and he lay down onto his stomach beside the nearest column and the Sgt who was watching his squad. 

Watching the building intently, Bazarov clutched his Lasgun, ready for a barrage of shots to come his way.
Sweat was building up on his neck and his collar was becoming damp. ‘A sniper is watching me’ Bazarov thought. ‘Any minute now, I’m going to get hit in the face’ Wiping the sweat from his eyes, he aimed his rifle at the building’s window. ‘They’re laughing at the dumb guardsmen with the Vox. Any second now, they’re gonna shoot.’

Seconds felt like days as Bazarov waited for the Left group to move out, the fear building and building in his chest. “Move you bastards, move.” He whispered to himself.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak was glad the sergeant spoke up before he could, definitely a bit too much whining for him to handle.

He wasn't sure if he thought it was better with the area being quiet or if it would have been better driving right into a fire fight....this was probably better. He listened to the sarge's group separations and orders and nodded his head as he spoke.

The ramp went down and he rushed to the nearest pillar, slamming his right shoulder into it so he peek around it, waiting for his next orders and keeping an eye on the building the best he could.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethild ran out from APC with all his speed. He ran for the wall, just waiting for a shot to be fired against him. He surveyed the are and saw some movement in the house, possible hostiles, or civies. He made the fastest run in his life and soon he reached the wall. He turned his back against the wall and let his lasgun to hang from his belt, after all it was not really flexible to use a lasgun with the sharpshooter barrel inside a house.
Instead he switched to his Las Pistol and a knife. 

_"Sgt, asking for permission to go in"_


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

"Negative, Trooper Osmos. Stay put!" Vanning ordered. He then looked around at his men, most seemed in good position. He then stood up, and cupped his mouth and yelled.

"Anyone in the building, in the name of the Emperor I command you to exit the building, and present yourselves!" He then crouched again, with his las-gun at the ready. To his surprise, then entrance doors opened up, and out came an older man, he looked battle hardened. He strode with purpose towards the guardsmen, then stopped. He carried two las-pistols at his hips, had battle armor on, and a cape flowing behind him. His eyes met with Vanning. "Sgt, you have business here?" asked the man in a deep, gravelly tone.

Vanning then stood up, and addressed the man. "I'm Sgt Vanning, of the Daltigoth 25th High Guard. We have been tasked with finding 6 members of another Imperial Guard unit, for killing their commanding officer. We have proof they are located in this district, perhaps under the protection of the Adden Rhom." Vanning told the man.

"I'm Chief Security Marshall Olividicuss Korm, head security officer of the Adden Rhom in this sector. I will do all I can to accomodate you." replied Marshall Korm. He then , raised his hand to his mouth, and spoke into a communication device in his leathered gauntlet. Immediatly afterwards 5 security men emerged from the building. Each carrying an autogun, full head helms of a dark grey in color, and flak vests. They lined up behind Marshall Korm.

"These officers will assist you in your search." Korm replied, and a hint of a grin passed over his features. With that Korm turned around and began walking towards the entrance doors. Vanning watched all of this vaguely surprised the security was so compliant. He then turned to say something to Bazarov, when he heard a yell. Marshall Korm, turned around quickly, and threw a small cannister towards Vanning and his men.

The object landed right in front of Trooper Izac, spewing out white smoke. Vanning's head registered smoke grenade, he then dropped to his knee's. Not even a second later, bullets ripped through the air where Vanning was just standing. "Bloody Hell, friggan guards are trying to kill us." Vanning said dumbly. He then yelled "Shoot to kill!" to his men, who by the sounds of it, had already started before he had to say anything.

And with that, he poked his head around the pillar and snapped off a couple of shots at one of the guards who had opted to kneel in the open and fire off shots.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

This was why Friel wore a mask, for whatever might occur that would rob him of any of his senses. With the re-breather he could breath normally in the white smoke and it did not sting his eyes and so he was easily able to identify the enemy. He quickly went prone held up his lasgun and opened fire at the man closest to him. He struck him in the chest and the man dropped to the ground in agony as the laser burnt through his vest and pierced a vital organ. He then rolled forward, smashed a window and jumped over taking cover behind the frame. He peeked out and aimed, the smoke was beginning to clear and he could see clearly now who he was fighting and so began firing once more at the enemy. However he could not see across the street to the man with the two laspistols and the others. He ducked down as a stray bullet flew over his head.
_Well heck this aint as bad as I expected, although I heard a shout from Sarges team, I hope they are alright_ he thought to himself, popped back up and continued to fire.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak had stayed behind the pillar, and listened without looking. He wasn't too surprised to hear gunfire open up but what did catch him off guard was the ting of a metal canister hitting the hard ground next to him and burst out a stream of pressurized smoke right up into his face. He held the crook of his arm against his mouth coughing from the fumes and stumbled to the next pillar, luckily making it through the incoming volleys of solid shelled weaponry.

shoving his back into the next pillar he regained his composure the best he could, but damn the whole place around him was filled up with smoke now and he couldn't see anything past five to ten feet. He was too deep in the thick of it, but wasn't sure if he should try moving forward or backward. backward would be safer for him but might not be for the squad. The smoke could quite possibly linger for longer than the battle would last. 

_"Shoot to kill!"_

"gah, I will when I can see something!" he thought...."ah screw it," he then put his las-gun around the corner of the pillar and blind fired into where the enemies had last been before the smoke came up. He probably wouldn't hit anything, but at least it could be some cover fire.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"_Shoot to kill_"

That was what Ethild had been waiting for, he fired twice with his pistol before charging into the smoke pistol and knife in hand. He tried to see the targets, but the smoke blocked his view.

"_Are you all okay?_" he asked through his com-link.

Suddenly something hit his head, the back of a gun to be exact. He fell to the ground and dropped his pistol and tried to stab the man who was about to hit him again, but his foe was not a badly trained man, and he turned Ethilds knife away, before stabbing Ethold in the chest with it. The man rose up and walked away. Ethold reached for his pistol... It was a fight just to move his hand a few centimeters... He took the gun and tried to take sight... It was not easy, his conscious was slowly flowing away... He had the man in his sight.... He fired twice...

_"I fear no evil, I fear no death, for the Emperor comes for me..."_

With that said he slowly slipped away into unconsciousness...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC//- I hope you don't mind the slant I have put on this Doelago

John saw the smoke canister hit the ground and started firing towards the enemies. Once he could no longer see he charged into the smoke, back on his homeplanet of Hearod he had honed his senses. In the depths of the deathworld jungle he learnt to trust all his senses, that way he could not be ambushed. He was to deep within the smoke that he could not see a thing, he stopped and crouched, the sounds of battle going oon around him, immediately he heard heavy footsteps, he listened intently, trying to find something that would disern this person as friend or foe but then was distracted by a voice coming through his vox 'Are you all okay?' He tried to refocus but the enemy was lost.

At that moment he saw a shadow infront of him. He raised his lasgun and butted the figure in the back of the head. The foe dropped to the floor and John heard a gun drop, the injured man lunged wildly in a dazed state with a knife, John turned the initiate attack away then sent the knife back into it's owners chest. John rose back up and turned to walk away. At that moment a bullet went ripping through his shoulder, he gripped it in agony but then a second bullet tore through his chest. He dropped to the floor, losing consciousness through pain and heard a voice speaking in a hurried whisper, 
"I fear no evil, I fear no death, for the Emperor comes for me..." Before darkness took him he realised he had fought with one of his own....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"Shoot to kill!"

_Damn it, this seemed dodgy from the start!_ thought Tarik angrily. He quickly made it inside the building, and ran round into a conjoined room. There he found a window, and set up an avenu of fire.

"Now's the time for thermal..." he thought, swithcing his lasgun's sight to thermal. Who cared if it gave off a infared signal? They were already fighting.

The sight illuminated several heat signatures, although Tarik couldn't tell which was friend or foe.

"Damn!" he swore, before tapping his vox. "I need your positions! I can't fire blank at you guys! Where are you?!" he shouted. Goddamned thermal.

Taking aim, he saw a flash of a cape through the smoke. Slamming down his lasgun to the ledge, he aimed down the thermal. He had the heat signature locked. He logged it as an enemy, the signature turning red.

"A target at last..." he grumbled, firing shot after shot at the target. No smoke could stop the Imperial Guard!


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Sgt Vanning ducked back behind the pillar, as pieces of rock shattered as the security guard's bullets stitched it. Slowly the smoke was clearing and he could now see the shadowy figures of his men, shooting at the security forces. 

He heard Tarik's request for position locations. "I'm about 10 yards to your right, Bazarov and I" Vanning reported into his vox. Left flank should be twenty yards to your left. As far as I know everyone has held positions." Vanning cursed as a shard of stone ricocheted against his face, leaving a small jagged cut. "I need a roll call, squad. Report if able." He then poked around the corner, and spied a security guard darting from cover. With a quick few snaps of his las-rifle, the security guard dropped to the ground.

He still heard at least 3 autoguns snapping off rounds. He thought at least two may be in front of him, but with the thinning smoke it was still hard to locate exact positions. He gripped a frag grenade from his belt. "I need you all to stay in position. I'm going to chuck a frag, ahead of us. Emperor willing I may be able to get one or two of them." Vanning said into his helmet-vox.

"Cover me, Bazarov." Vanning said as he prepared to stand up and throw the grenade.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Private Friel reporting in, I've taken cover inside the building, I'm glad to hear your okay sarge"

Friel discharged another few rounds into a charging security guard and shot him in the face. He then heard the sarge in the vox and took cover behind the window sill from the grenade. There was a lowed boom and ringing in his ears. As soon as he could he looked out over the ledge and a new layer of smoke had built up from the dust. He could not see if there were any casualties on either side and dropped back behind the ledge, touching his finger to the vox.

"Sarge, whats going on? Are they dead?" he said quickly and hopefully.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Izak pulled back behind the column as his radio feed clicked on his helmet and heard Vanning asking for a damage report.

"Izak sir, All good here sarge. I ain't dead yet anyway."

After Vanning told them about the frag, Izak stayed put like he was ordered. He just had a smoke grenade go off at his feet, if that wasn't worth it a frag certainly wouldn't be either...


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Vanning pulled the pin on his grenade, and chucked it torwards the sound of the autoguns, then quickly knelt down, and covered his head from any debris that might fly his way.

The smoke was dissapating at this point, and the security guards yelled a warning as they heard the grenade bounce off the ground. A second later a large explosion sent deadly fragments in all directions. He knew there were at least 4 of his men left, including himself.

"Squad, advance now!" he ordered into his helmet vox. He then leapt forward, and ran ahead, keeping whatever cover he could. Vanning kept the butt of his rifle pressed against his shoulder, and a finger rested heavily on his trigger. It was then he noticed there was no sounds of shooting from either side, but he still kept his guard up as he approached the ragged remains of a body.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Yes Sir!" said Friel and quickly jumped over the wall.
The grenade had done a good amount of damage, with fragments and body parts alover the place.
One of the enemies moved around and moaned so Friel quickly rushed over and knocked him out, hitting his head with the but of the lasgun.
He then looked around and sighted the Sargent. He ran over to him while checking for any other visible enemies, but they were either dead or incapacitated.

"That was a close call eh sarge? There's one still alive over there in case you want to interrogate him." Friel pointed to the man he had recently knocked out. He then looked around and noticed a couple of the guardsmen weren't among them and assumed them to be injured behind cover or something.
"Hows everyone else?" Friel asked with a slight concern.


----------

